# Dust Collection/explosion Hazard



## nubie (Jan 9, 2008)

hello,I am setting up my first small homeshop. I have a 30000 btu ceiling mounted outside air for combustion gas furnace w/electronic ignition. If I put in a dust collection system(1100cf/m) and ground it with bare wire inside the plastic piping, should the gas furnace pose an explosionn hazard?

Any info would be appreciated
Thanks,
nubie


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

It's always a safety consideration haveing an open flame,
but in the real world, it takes one heck of a heavy cloud to
be a problem.
I have my home furnace right in my shop.
As long as you have a dust collection system going, 
you're never going to come near having a cloud dense enough to ignite.
It would have to be so bad you couldn't see across your shop.:icon_smile:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

As JCC stated there should always be a consideration having an open flame. I also think it would take a lot of dust to ignite. I was routing some MDF for tool storage for a guy - I had the vacuum system going and I was totally into my work. I smelled something burning and looked up and saw that dense cloud of dust - My open flame gas furnace was burning the dust that was landing on the hot tubing. So it made me aware of being very careful. A good dust collection system is very necessary.


----------

